# Bhyve questions from a new VM user



## Phishfry (Jan 27, 2019)

I might grow on this thread to include all basic bhyve questions. I am looking for general guidance.

Question #1) What should I do with `powerd` on a FreeBSD bhyve hypervisor.

My first inkling is to disable it altogether. What are your thoughts?
Client VM's disable it too?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 29, 2019)

I just seems to me you really want each instance to manage CPU's and thier power states.
So maybe disable powerd on hypervisor and use on VM's?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Question #1) What should I do with  powerd on a FreeBSD bhyve hypervisor.


Turn it off, disable it. A VM cannot change the power settings of the CPU any way. That would pose problems, how to deal with a VM that sets the CPU to low power while another VM is requesting full power?


----------

